# Tomei manifolds/elbows



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

After manifolds and turbo elbows for r32gtr,thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We have the New Tomei headers in stock right now , just one set left ...

https://www.sumopower.com/Catalogue...ULL-CAST-EXHAUST-MANIFOLD-for-RB26DETT-415003

Be quick and if you use the code 'BLACK19' at checkout you will get the BF discount off them

Regards

Rich


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Tryed the discont code doesn’t seem to change price after aplied


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Drop me a PM mate 

Cheers


----------

